# ATI vs. Giesemann PAR



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1684462

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

makes me miss my ATI more now. Thanks Greg.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Chromey said:


> makes me miss my ATI more now. Thanks Greg.


are you not happy with your LED setup?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

The work great, But it just seems like Im missing something.

My ATI would have had my SPS growing like mad By now.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

maybe you don't have enough LED's. I do love the ATI T5's but I have seen some damn nice looking LED setups. I do want to make the switch eventually but I am still up in the air about it. Things like: cost, brand, DIY as well as time are all just too mind boggling right now.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Im running 4 - 48" Reefbrites and 2-15" reef brites on a 72" tank.

Based on Reefbrites numbers that would equal 8 T5s at 48" and 4 T5s at 12"


----------

